# Anybody have any opinions on NANKANG TIRES/NEXEN TIRES?



## PeDroMc (Apr 16, 2005)

NANKANG NS-1 NEW TIRES!! 
THIS AUCTION IS FOR 4 NEW 225/45R17 NANKANG NS-1 NEW TIRES THAT LAST!! 340AA TREADWEAR!!
US $205.00 
Or I could go with these:::








nexen
NEXEN N3000 PREMIUM PERFORMANCE TIRES 340AA A TREADWEAR!!
: 
US $225.00 
I know these tires are cheap as hell, but i'm broke and need some new tires...A place down the street installs them for $388+tax..A deal or a waste of money?


----------



## JUSvDUBN (Mar 24, 2005)

I've used nankang,not bad for the price...


----------



## PeDroMc (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (JUSvDUBN)*

^oh yeah.....well, i went with the nexens.....i'll post how they handle.......


----------



## driver7 (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: (PeDroMc)*

PeDroMc,
Any word on the Nexens? Ive come across a set, whats your opinion on these?


----------



## brblx (Nov 9, 2005)

c'mon guys- it's not that hard to obtain a real set of tires.
go find the cheapest thing on tirerack in your tire size. probably a sumitumo, maybe some other stuff on the lowend...kumho, general...
any of it is better than some no-name chinese tire.


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (brblx)*

well, i've used neither but in response to the brand name issue. some people are stuck on the name thing. it may be hard to believe but there are tires that are sold under different names. imo the top ones look like dunlop sp sports. the bottom ones look like goodyear f1s.


----------



## kptaylor (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: (mjmi11er)*

Very hard tire, no traction and questionable quality. Lasted about 10K on my son's Jetta w/18's...


----------



## PeDroMc (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (kptaylor)*

I put on the nexens yesterday and they seem to handle well. There is hardly any road noise on the highway and for the price i can't complain.........


----------



## driver7 (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: (PeDroMc)*

Nexen Tire website for the N3000 with specs/sizes:
http://www.nexentire.co.kr/eng...end=1 
I searched around, found a review on Nexen N3000. 
"in all departments the Nexen N3000 delivers more than it costs."http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.blackcircles.com/tyres/nexen


----------



## brblx (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (mjmi11er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mjmi11er* »_well, i've used neither but in response to the brand name issue. some people are stuck on the name thing. it may be hard to believe but there are tires that are sold under different names. imo the top ones look like dunlop sp sports. the bottom ones look like goodyear f1s.

i assure you those are not brand-name tires. yes, there are tires made by goodyear, michelin, and other manufacturers that have different casings marked with offbrand names. tires like this are either ones that did not meet quality standards or are blems, and are usually sold at discount outlets like walmart.
the tires mentioned in this post, however, are made overseas, and are inferior to japanese tires like kumhos or falkens- let alone a tire like michelin or goodyear, which have damned high quality control.
if you want to buy cheap, quick-wearing, out-of-round tires, that's your choice, i guess. i'd just recommend against it.


----------



## reflexsgolf (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (brblx)*

When i bought my GTI 1.8T it came with the Nexen n3000 and personally i liked them the road handling was quite good and they seem to handle well in the wet also. The tread lasted me quite long and id say for about 14000 miles and they still had 6-7/32 tread left when i sold them. Honestly i am thinking of buying them again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reflexsgolf (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (brblx)*

i think its a good tire overall..maybe later down the line youd like to purchase an even better performance tire..but just like me..if im gonna buy good performance tires, id get the Eagle F1 GSD3, but i dont have 800+ bucks to spend right now..so id rather spend 300max for now and the meantime which is cuz i NEED tires bad..and hopefully in the future buy what you really want..Its about what you really need mostly not what you WANT..then again having enough money for everything is one other thing, but youll fare well with the Nexen..theyre not CRAP either







... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by reflexsgolf at 2:07 PM 1-28-2006_


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (reflexsgolf)*

If you guys want a cheap high quality max performance tire that hangs w/ the new azenis 615's check into the hankook rs-2s. $99 a tire for 225/45/17 last time i checked. Even cheaper than that (from what i remember) are the falken fk-451's which are very nice tires as well.


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (Banditt007)*

I liked Nankang tires, had 'em on my dad's old cars and lasted 50k km while very good in rain and dry.


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: (TheMadChigga)*

i just bought a set of these this past fall. havent had a chance to drive them yet though. real cheap and they seem to be very beefy and the sidewalls are super sturdy. low tread wear also. 280.
Wanli s-1099 215/40/17
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## nugatory (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: (Nuzzi)*

you can try Federal 959, many japanese Drifeter started to use them.
I might get a set when my tires need replace.


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (nugatory)*

i luv cheap tires... im on my 3rd season on my wanli's


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*

yea those nankang's are decent, not great by anymeans...but gets the job done and they do last a while. i just picked up two of them for 106 shipped! from discounttire.com


----------



## hatched (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (RaraK69)*

I had Nankangs on my Honda Civic (195/50/15). They were very hard, poor wet traction, marginal dry traction. I wouldn't buy them again.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (hatched)*

i just bought some nexen NS 3000, they were $45 a piece so i couldnt complain. Ill let you guys know how they perform.


----------



## bidi (Mar 12, 2005)

if they have DOT approval then they are just as safe as any tire out on the market. Not everything made in china is junk.


----------

